# 'Creating a family thorough donor conception' - 22nd April, Cheshire



## Reproductive Health (Nov 5, 2014)

Our Fertility & IVF Information Evening on 22nd April will include a talk from Pride Angel's Erika Tranfield on 'Creating a family through donor conception'.

Other topics include 'The IVF journey' and 'Embryology Update'.

Centre for Reproductive Health
Daresbury Park, Cheshire

Free to attend, for more details please contact [email protected] or book online at www.reproductivehealthgroup.co.uk/events

Hope to see you there.


----------

